

Father and son found in Vietnam jungle after fleeing the war 40 years ago - bane
http://www.news.com.au/world-news/father-and-son-found-in-vietnam-jungle-after-fleeing-their-village-during-the-war-40-years-ago/story-fndir2ev-1226694236364

======
incision
_> "I asked officials to keep a close eye on the two men to make sure they
don't escape back into the forest," he said."_

Escape a horrific war, live free for 40 years, die a prisoner.

~~~
ahoyhere
Who wouldn't prefer to live in the forest than in the hospital pictured. My
god. Poor man.

